# Time Travel show features black character whining about how unfair life is for blacks in America



## Blackrook (Sep 26, 2016)

There's this new show about time travel and it has a black character and in all the previews he is featuring whining about how unfair blacks have it in America and I will definitely NOT be watching this show, because I've reached my limit.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 26, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> There's this new show about time travel and it has a black character and in all the previews he is featuring whining about how unfair blacks have it in America and I will definitely NOT be watching this show, because I've reached my limit.


Looks like a great show:


Sorry you harbor so much bitterness against black people that you can't enjoy television anymore.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 26, 2016)

First episode of new AMerican Horror story had a black man falling victim to the "knockout game" by white thugs.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 26, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Looks like a great show:



Yep, I have it set to record.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 26, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > There's this new show about time travel and it has a black character and in all the previews he is featuring whining about how unfair blacks have it in America and I will definitely NOT be watching this show, because I've reached my limit.
> ...



I think it is on the same time as Lucifer is, so I will miss the new show...

( I actually watch Lucifer on Fox and no not Hannity! )


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 26, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> First episode of new AMerican Horror story had a black man falling victim to the "knockout game" by white thugs.



Admit it,  and that was you that was playing the knockout game!


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > There's this new show about time travel and it has a black character and in all the previews he is featuring whining about how unfair blacks have it in America and I will definitely NOT be watching this show, because I've reached my limit.
> ...




Damn, I wish i could find my TV remote.  if only I could go back in time


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 26, 2016)

Hogan's Heroes and Star Trek featured black characters during a time when that was hard to do, but there was no whining.

The whining is what gets to me.  This black actor who plays this whiney character makes more money than me, but he would say that I have "white privilege" and he does not.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 26, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Did season 2 start up?


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 26, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Hogan's Heroes and Star Trek featured black characters during a time when that was hard to do, but there was no whining.
> 
> The whining is what gets to me.  This black actor who plays this whiney character makes more money than me, but he would say that I have "white privilege" and he does not.




True, funny how those characters brought a feeling of respect. I miss that in todays world.  Could you imagine Star Trek if it was filmed today?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks like a good show.  Thanks for the heads up about it!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 26, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Yeah, and mom showed up at the end of the season opener...

The debate bumped tonight showing, so will have to wait until next week to get my filling of Luci!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 26, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


The mom?  Whaaaaat?  Alright I need to check that out.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 26, 2016)

I can tell from the preview that it work very hard to NOT break new ground.  Hindenberg disaster?  Yes, that's been done in time travel stories before.  They will also do the story about NOT killing Hitler and NOT saving Lincoln, because something worse would happen.  You can count on it.  Only a small child will think these stories at all original, and I think that's the target audience, children too young to realize what a hack these people are.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Hogan's Heroes and Star Trek featured black characters during a time when that was hard to do, but there was no whining.
> ...



There will be a new Star Trek next year, Star Trek Discovery.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 26, 2016)

Star Trek is as fresh as yesterday's dog vomit.  They should do something new.  

A show like Firefly would be good, free enterprise folk trying to make a living despite an oppressive socialist government interfering.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Star Trek is as fresh as yesterday's dog vomit.  They should do something new.
> 
> A show like Firefly would be good, free enterprise folk trying to make a living despite an oppressive socialist government interfering.



That's what you get out of Firefly?  I think you're watching TV wrong....


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Star Trek is as fresh as yesterday's dog vomit.  They should do something new.
> ...


Go to hell, you obviously never watched Firefly if you don't know what it's about.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



I've watched Firefly multiple times.  I never think about it as "free enterprise folk trying to make a living despite an oppressive socialist government interfering".  

When you think of Star Trek, do you think, "The journey of explorers from a socialist utopia"?


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 29, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yes, that's exactly what Gene Roddenberry intended it to be.  He made it clear in Next Generation that the characters were not even allowed to have conflicts of any kind between them.  It made for very boring TV.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 29, 2016)

Blackrook said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Again, I think you're doing it wrong.  

Star Trek only gives passing mention of the political structure of the Federation.  The show is about exploring the galaxy, about humanity's interactions with alien species, and using the science fiction as a metaphor for current problems and situations.  I doubt Roddenberry intended people to think his show was about socialism.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 3, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> First episode of new AMerican Horror story had a black man falling victim to the "knockout game" by white thugs.


Surprised?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 16, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> First episode of new AMerican Horror story had a black man falling victim to the "knockout game" by white thugs.


What started out in the mid-60s as a reasonable attempt to eliminate the residual effects of Jim Crow has gradually emerged as a collaborative brainwash effort on part of the mainstream media, the entertainment industry and the federal government.    While I haven't seen the movie you've referenced the scenario you described is indisputable evidence that an effort is underway to create a clearly deceptive impression of the racial situation in America.


----------

